

Ask HN: Good resources/Best practices about refactoring - SnaKeZ

Hi guys, i need to refactoring a 4 yo CMS (PHP Language) composed by a "monolithic" spaghetti code (5% oop &#38; 95% functional/spaghetti).<p>Is there any good book about refactoring? Tips?<p>I know it's a hard task but i need to do it because, otherwise, it will be an suicidal CMS.<p>Thx!
======
awwx
[http://www.amazon.com/Working-Effectively-Legacy-Code-
ebook/...](http://www.amazon.com/Working-Effectively-Legacy-Code-
ebook/dp/B005OYHF0A/)

[http://www.amazon.com/Refactoring-Improving-Addison-
Wesley-T...](http://www.amazon.com/Refactoring-Improving-Addison-Wesley-
Technology-ebook/dp/B007WTFWJ6/)

